# Anfim Scody II dismantling images or video for cleaning



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi people,

I'm flabbergasted to find nothing online about taking the anfim scody II apart for cleaning.

I was having trouble getting my espresso to taste nice and I bought the Anfim in very good used condition but I think it must have had robusta through or something as the stale coffee smelt so bad. Either that or it was really dark coffee. Anyway wanted to take it apart but haven't owned or used one before. I took out the three allen key bolts which I presumed took the lid off to get to the burrs but this actually lifts the whole internals of the grinder out. In the process of doing this a small rectangular wire which looks the same size of the shoot decided to become miss placed and I'm not sure of it's original placement. I can take photos but just thought if someone could refer me to a previous post or a webpage/video that can show the whole process that would be easier.

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

LOL









Just figured out the burrs come off via a screw turn mechanism. No wonder there are no instructions as it's that easy. Well, I feel silly! It's great to actually figure out









If anyone could point me in the direction of the internals and that wire it would be much appreciated!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

I think I've figured out through some Korean video that the wire is a kind of clump crusher. Would just love to know how it goes back in!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it the spring shaped wire?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeehit78 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I'm flabbergasted to find nothing online about taking the anfim scody II apart for cleaning.


 Why is this, most people can't be arsed to post up videos about how to clean their grinder. It's amazing though with all the professionally made retail advertorials, not one has talked about cleaning. It's alsmost as if grinders are self cleaning


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Is it the spring shaped wire?


 Anfim sent me a manual but figured it out in the end. I thought it was a de-clumper but it's classed as finger protection spout. It's rectangular shaped with looped ends where screws go through.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've yet to hear of an accident where someone got their finger hurt in a running grinder.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

There is actually a video for this now:






While it's for the SP2, the process is the same for the Cody and Scody grinders.

I cleaned up a used Scody II this morning and it was very easy having watched this video, just be methodical and mindful of aluminium threads being delicate.


----------

